# Essay topics? Ideas please...anyone



## dancer_37 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. I am in desparate need for some good essay topics for a *comparison/contrast* essay. It is due next week in my college English class, and I have been sitting here for over an hour staring at a blank microsoft word document. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## safara duff (May 15, 2008)

Hi dancer, let me help you choosing the right topic. So before starting any essay paper it is important to determine first the purpose of the essay. Examine and know why you choose it to be written. You can create a  list of interesting subjects like topic that could be issues about the government, lives of interesting people, or mundane  everyday tasks. Believe me, once your general idea is formed it would be easier for you to come up for a perfect essay topic.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 19, 2008)

You can contrast and compare the cultural differences between Rap and Rock, or the differences in this decade to 10 years ago.


----------



## claire_conroy (May 21, 2008)

These are just a few of the many possible essay topics for comparison/contrast essays: political figures, places, sports, different professions like medicine, law and so on. 

After deciding with the topic of your choice, please do follow all the advices listed above.


----------



## zuhaa (Jul 14, 2008)

safara duff said:


> Hi dancer, let me help you choosing the right topic. So before starting any essay paper it is important to determine first the purpose of the essay. Examine and know why you choose it to be written. You can create a  list of interesting subjects like topic that could be issues about the government, lives of interesting people, or mundane  everyday tasks. Believe me, once your general idea is formed it would be easier for you to come up for a perfect essay topic.



Yes I agree with Safara duff 200% ...

Follow your advice make me getting better in writing...


----------



## alanmt (Jul 14, 2008)

I smell bots!

With all due respect, I am not sure that the products/services that safara, claire and zuhaa are advertising in their signatures are appropriate for this forum. Just sayin'


----------



## 2.0 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, I didn't look at the original timestamp of this post.
Nevermind about my idea then =P


----------



## OtherWorlds (Jul 14, 2008)

You could compare and contrast the differences between characters in a favorite book or movie.


----------

